# Just sent application now no jobs



## Inuym (17 Feb 2014)

Hi there I just sent in my application online when I was looking at all the careers they all said now hiring my selections were
Combat engineer
Infantry soldier
Plumber (fail safe as I am a plumber by trade in my third year returning to Nait in two weeks)

Now when I looked at the site again today only navy jobs say now hiring also there were a few jobs that have the on demand star but do not say hiring do you think that it is a glitch or is this normal as jobs only open at certain times of the year?


----------



## MacIssac (17 Feb 2014)

possibly the budget cuts announced last week by the Harper gov.


----------



## Goose15 (17 Feb 2014)

Contact your CFRC. The site is incredibly unreliable and rarely if ever up-to-date.


----------



## Goose15 (17 Feb 2014)

Inuym check your PMs.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Feb 2014)

MacIssac said:
			
		

> possibly the budget cuts announced last week by the Harper gov.


         :rofl:

MilPoints inbound

Oh, I'm sorry, you 'possibly' believed that a bureaucratic behemoth like DND/CAF could respond that quickly to an amorphous document like a budget announcement....consider the ramifications, do the 'troops-to-task' analyses within multiple formations and at multiple levels.......and get the retired-Cpl, now civie-website dude, to update the CFRC website.....in less than a week.


----------



## MacIssac (18 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> MilPoints inbound
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry, you 'possibly' believed that a bureaucratic behemoth like DND/CAF could respond that quickly to an amorphous document like a budget announcement....consider the ramifications, do the 'troops-to-task' analyses within multiple formations and at multiple levels.......and get the retired-Cpl, now civie-website dude, to update the CFRC website.....in less than a week.


Glad I could give you a chuckle on such a fine monday evening - hence the word i used was "possibly" since its more then likely a coincidence that the budget cut announcement that was aimed toward equipment purchases while at the same time people checking forces.ca religiously wait to see if a trade continues to be open.
 but I was waiting for an expert like your self to correct me  - seems to happen more then often to others on this "helpful" site. 
 :bowing:


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2014)

For the same reason I emphasized 'possibly'


----------



## MacIssac (18 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> For the same reason I emphasized 'possibly'


and  you may "possibly" be right  
it seems to be the word of mouth that forces.ca is unreliable 

PS thank you for the MP's haha


----------



## Inuym (18 Feb 2014)

If I contact a recruitment center to check job availability is there anything they can do until my online application is processed


----------



## Goose15 (18 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> If I contact a recruitment center to check job availability is there anything they can do until my online application is processed



Unfortunately not. What is available when you get merit listed is just that. There is even a chance your trades will be closed now and open after you are merit listed.

Also, be aware that the trade choices are not actually 1st, 2nd, 3rd they are A, B, C.


----------



## Inuym (18 Feb 2014)

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately not. What is available  when you get merit listed is just that. There is even a chance your trades will be closed now and open after you are merit listed.
> 
> Also, be aware that the trade choices are not actually 1st, 2nd, 3rd they are A, B, C.



Sorry I didn't fully explain the question I realize the choices are a, b, c I meant can they so anything regarding my application


----------



## Goose15 (18 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't fully explain the question I realize the choices are a, b, c I meant can they so anything regarding my application



No I understood the question that was a clarification as some people don't know that.



> Unfortunately not. What is available when you get merit listed is just that. There is even a chance your trades will be closed now and open after you are merit listed.



I mean that the occupations you selected may be open right now but that does not necessarily mean that they will still be open when you are merit listed (the final step of the application process). On the reverse they may be closed right now but they may be open after you are merit listed.

Edit to add: Being merit listed is essentially being put on the "hiring list".


----------



## Inuym (18 Feb 2014)

I guess time will tell thank you for the help


----------



## Goose15 (18 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> I guess time will tell thank you for the help



Yes it will. You are welcome and good luck!


----------



## DAA (18 Feb 2014)

MacIssac said:
			
		

> Glad I could give you a chuckle on such a fine monday evening - hence the word i used was "possibly" since its more then likely a coincidence that the budget cut announcement that was aimed toward equipment purchases while at the same time people checking forces.ca religiously wait to see if a trade continues to be open.
> but I was waiting for an expert like your self to correct me  - seems to happen more then often to others on this "helpful" site.
> :bowing:



If you are placing your hopes of a career in the CF and those hopes are based on what you see at the forces.ca website (ie; Now Hiring).  You will find yourself out of luck.

The site is full of basic information but sometimes the information is lagging behind the times and not reflective of "real time" requirements.


----------



## MacIssac (18 Feb 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> If you are placing your hopes of a career in the CF and those hopes are based on what you see at the forces.ca website (ie; Now Hiring).  You will find yourself out of luck.
> 
> The site is full of basic information but sometimes the information is lagging behind the times and not reflective of "real time" requirements.


Thank you - its unfortunate but it is something i read almost everyday - even with a few friends who applied for one trade but had to opt out for another come merit listing because their original choice was closed. The one thing that seems close though would be the ones in demand as I have seen a few times on this site that some of the in demand trades get chosen bi-weekly compared to others which may be every month. I have already had to make changes to my Trade choices once because of what I scored on the Aptitude test - Im sure If i had to change them again I would not be upset.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2014)

Let's call the Canadian Armed Forces a coffee pot of jobs in demand.  Ten people come in and apply for and are given cups of coffee.  The pot is now empty, and has to be refilled.  You are the eleventh person to come in for a coffee.  You now have to wait until the next pot is brewed.  

Understand now?


----------



## Inuym (18 Feb 2014)

I recieved an email letting me know I'm being processed and to make an appointment that was fast actually less than a week


----------



## MacIssac (18 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> I recieved an email letting me know I'm being processed and to make an appointment that was fast actually less than a week


Consider it a blessing lol


----------



## DAA (18 Feb 2014)

Inuym said:
			
		

> I recieved an email letting me know I'm being processed and to make an appointment that was fast actually less than a week



Good luck at getting that appointment!   You're going to need it!


----------



## Jayjaycf (18 Feb 2014)

According to forces.ca website all your trade choice are "Now Hiring", I know the site is often not up to date on the information it displays but since its changed twice in the past couple days you can probably trust the "Now hiring" to be up to date. Good luck in the process Inuym.


----------

